# Help with Ultimate PC Build for Trader and Gamer



## 010101 (Jul 24, 2010)

*Introduction*

First of all, I'd like to thank you for taking your time to share your experiences and help me out with my personal project. This is my first time building a computer, and I want to do it right. I'm eager to learn more about my computer, and truly make it my own. I want it to be powerful for running games like Starcraft 2 and XBox 360 (for Call of Duty and Halo); I heard that it was possible to integrate the Xbox to the PC, so instead of running it on the TV it could all be done through the PC. And I'm also a trader heavily involved in the stock market.

--For the record: I also do not own an Xbox 360. What parts should I get in order to make the integration work, if possible?

Below is the questionnaire from the sticky. Thanks again. I look forward to reading what you have to say.

* * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * *

Budget: How much money are you willing to spend on the new build?

Obviously the goal is to spend as little as possible, but I do not want to sacrifice performance. Let's cap it off at $*1200*.

Brands: Are there any brands of components you want or don't want?

I don't know much about the different Brands. I am too inexperienced to judge. As far as the Intel vs AMD debate, I don't have a preference. My bottom line is results. As long as the job gets done. I want to be proud of my computer, you know?

Multitasking: Will you be multitasking with this computer and if so, how much?

Although this is a gaming computer, I also plan on running Trading platforms. I can see myself running two platforms at the same time; one for research and the other to place trades. It would be nice if Xbox would be running and I could minimize the computer to check an email, or go to Skype without lag or delay. I'm a patient person, but when it comes to my computer, I don't like to wait. 

Gaming: Will you be gaming and if so, how much and how new are the games?

Yes! I'm wondering if it would be possible to integrate Xbox 360 into the system. In addition to that I would like to run Starcraft 2 near or at Ultra levels.

Calculations: Will you be doing any intense calculations or media encoding?

Nope.

Overclocking: Do you plan on overclocking and if so, how much?

I don't even understand the purpose of over-clocking, nor do I know how to do it. Do I need this?

Storage: How much storage will you need and what will you be storing?

One of my hobbies is photography. I shoot in raw format. I also plan on having a large movie and music database at some point. But the need for space could be resolved with an external hard-drive. As of right now, I don't have THAT much of a need -- I'm just trying to think ahead. For example: As of right now my laptop has 500 GB and that is supporting me very well.

Legacy Support: Will you need support for older hardware like parallel, serial, or PS/2 devices?

Nope.

Operating System: Do you want Windows XP or Vista, or Linux compatibility?

Windows 7!!!

Case: Do you want help selecting a case and if so, how big do you want it?

I do, and I'd prefer smaller to bigger. I want a quiet computer and I was thinking about liquid cooling. Let me know what your opinions are regarding this. I'd like the case to organize everything neatly and keep everything cool. I would also like a see through case.

Accessories: Do you want a keyboard, mouse, or other items included?

No, not necessary. I'm thinking about Razor for the keyboard and mouse. Do you recommend something?

Recycled Components: Will you be reusing any components you already have?

Monitor: If you want a monitor, what size do you want and should it be widescreen?

Ideally, I'd love to have two monitors... especially for the trading setup aspect. But for games, I think the gap in between the monitors could be annoying. I hear that the bigger the monitor is the more prone it is for pixilation problems. 

Stores: Do you have any online stores that you prefer to purchase from?

Nope. I'm looking for the best products from stores with the best prices.

Location: What country do you live in?

U.S.A.

-- Thanks again guys. My answers should shed some light on my mindset. If my price is unreasonably low, for instance, let me know. I might not be opposed to adjusting it. I'm really seeking some guidance with this process.

010101.


----------



## hhnq04 (Mar 19, 2008)

Get started looking through the suggested builds thread.

$1200 is a decent budget, but you may need to up it a little bit to include the OS, monitors, keyboard, mouse. OS will run you about $100, keyboard and mouse could be found for $50 depending on how flashy you want it, monitors run $100-250, depending on what size you want -- Newegg had a deal for 23.6" 1080p 5ms ASUS for $170 this weekend, pretty good price.

I don't know anything about integrating the 360 to run through your computer. Sounds like it may be physically possible, but I have not heard of this personally.

As far as OC, for the average user, this isn't something worth doing, and thus air cooling is more than sufficient.

Try to use the suggested builds as a guide and put together a build swapping out things as you see fit, and post back questions as they arise.


----------



## 010101 (Jul 24, 2010)

Processor: Intel Core i5 750 2.66GHz (Quad Core)
Motherboard: EVGA P55M SLI (Intel P55 Chipset)
System Memory: 4GB DDR3 1600MHz
Power Supply: 750W Digital Storm Certified
Hard Drive Set 1: Operating System: 1x (1TB Hitachi/Seagate (7200 RPM) (32MB Cache) 
Raid or no?
Optical Drive 1: DVD-R/RW/CD-R/RW (DVD Writer 24x / CD-Writer 48x)
Optical Drive 2: - No
Video Card: 1x NVIDIA GeForce GTS 250 1GB (Includes PhysX Technology)
Sound Card: Integrated Motherboard Audio
Zalman Performance Fans (Up to 6 Fans) 
Windows OS: Microsoft Windows 7 Home Premium (64-Bit Edition)

Fans are enough for cooling, right? I intend to overclock

--OR---

Processor: AMD Phenom II X6 1055T Black Edition (2.8GHz) (6 Core) (6 MB Cache) AM3 Socket
Motherboard: Gigabyte GA-890XA-UD3 (AMD 790X Chipset) (SATA3 and USB 3.0) (Socket AM3)
System Memory: 8GB DDR3 1333MHz Digital Storm Certified Performance Series (Highly Recommended) (Hand Tested)
Power Supply: 750W Digital Storm Certified (Dual SLI Compatible) (Silent Edition Recommended) 
Hard Drive Set 1: Operating System: 1x (1TB Hitachi/Seagate (7200 RPM) (32MB Cache)
Optical Drive 1: DVD-R/RW/CD-R/RW (DVD Writer 24x / CD-Writer 48x)
Video Card: 1x ATI Radeon HD 5670 1GB
Sound Card: Integrated Motherboard Audio
Zalman Performance Fans (Up to 6 Fans)


----------



## beefers1 (Aug 23, 2007)

If you're okay with AMD stuff I have a feeling you can get some better stuff for the budget than you've listed.

This motherboard-CPU combo costs $339, with an AMD 6-core Phenom II 1055T 2.8GHz and a Sapphire Radeon 5770 1GB GDDR5.
http://www.newegg.com/Product/ComboDealDetails.aspx?ItemList=Combo.442696

This 4GB set of DDR3-1600 RAM costs $100
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820220481

With such a build you might want to invest a bit in the power supply. This Corsair 850W PSU ($130) has very good reviews on Newegg.
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817139009

I've personally had good experience with Cooler Master power supplies. This 750W unit goes for $70.
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817171053

Then you'll need an AMD chipset motherboard. Here's an ASUS with USB 3.0 and SATA 3 for under $200.
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813131655

As for hard drive, nowadays you'll find much more bang for the buck with larger models, around 1.5TB-2TB. Here's a 1.5TB Seagate for $80
http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=4138742&CatId=139

The rest is up to you. A case with decent cooling goes for $50-$100, maybe $50 or so worth of fans, $20 for an optical drive, $50 or so for keyboard and mouse, and maybe $200 for a monitor.

There, right around your $1200 budget. Keep in mind that software (Windows, MS Office, Acrobat, etc) would run you over a few hundred. If that's the case, you can opt for a slightly lower-end CPU (quad-core is definitely good enough) and video card, and maybe motherboard. In that case you can get a smaller power supply, which would save you a bit more.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

I only do Intel but both builds are good.
If go Intel, go with Asus or Gigabyte for the Mobo. EVGA Mobo's are not that great.
4GB of RAM is more than sufficient for any game and most all apps.
WD is the better choice for the Hdd. Black Series offers 32MB Cache and 5 yr. warranty.
You don't list a brand for the GPU's-Sapphire or HIS are the better ATI chipped GPU's.
EVGA for Nvidia chipped GPU's.
Personally, I would hold off on all the fans. One 120MM front & rear fan are generally more than sufficient and adding too many fans can do more harm than good.
SeaSonic or Corsair for assured quality and reliability for the PSU;


----------

